

Ask HN:Math Books - pencil

Hello HN,<p>I recently finshed reading stroud's and john bird's engineering mathematics.but i want to continue to read as much as math books possible.(not sure what the motive is!!)
I'am really curious to know your personal list .Please list a whole bunch of math books that you've read and interested in. it's ok to list right from elementary to the most advanced mathematics under the sun.(also include physics right from elementary to advanced).
.
======
hackerblues
Anything written by Ian Stewart. "Rational points on elliptic curves" by
Silverman

------
Muzza
An Introduction to the Theory of Numbers (Niven, Zuckerman and Montgomery)

Graph theory with applications (JA Bondy and USR Murty, available online)

